# My titanio is on ebay



## dudeuk (May 7, 2005)

Item number 27083907781 starts 19.40 uk time today. Will post to us if anyone is intrested.:thumbsup: send me you email address if you would like me to send any pictures .
ad10 10 speed record carbon ksyrium es wheels etc etc.


----------

